# Afghan Rice



## sarah (Mar 1, 2005)

guys i found this recipe on some site,found it interesting,here goes...

 1 chicken,cut into serving pieces.
1 onion chopped
1 carrot,chopped
7 fresh tomatoes(purree them)
salt(to taste)
ground black peppper(to taste)
1/2 tsp of cumin seeds
10 whole cardamom seeds
10 cloves
1 cinnamon stick
2 c rice(washed and presoaked)

Saute onions and carrots in oil,add chicken,and all the spices.Continue to cook(you might need to add a little water).When the chicken is halfway done,add the tomato puree.Continue cooking over low heat until chicken is done.Do not over cook.remove chicken from pot and set aside.now,add rice to the pot and cook on low heat ,you might need to add half a cup of water for the rice to be done,but dont over cook them,they shouldnt be mushy.to serve,place rice on a paltter and spread chicken pieces on top.


----------



## Consul (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you! I've been looking for something like this for a while.

About 8-9 years ago or so, I was over at a friend of a friend's house who was Afghan. He served a dish similar to what you described, except his also had eggplant in it. I really liked that dish.


----------



## sarah (Mar 1, 2005)

i know...i've eaten afghan and iranian rice,and they r delicious,somewhat similar....hey u can add black raisins too,i personally love a little sweet taste in this rice dish,and i've actually eaten afghan rice with raisins a couple times....they make the rice taste even better...
 let me know the results if u try the recipe


----------

